# Which steel merckx for me?



## sixtystrat (Nov 16, 2006)

I weigh about 200 lbs and am 6'3. I think I need a 59 cm frame (or thereabouts) and am looking for a Merckx that is strong and light. I ride about 100 mi/week and want do do a few centuries this summer with moderate climbing (I live near the Smoky Mts.). Which steel Merckx frame is best for me? I'm confused about the virtues of the different models (MX vs corsa vs ...). I may have an opportunity to buy an Arcobaleno frame (Neuron tubes, excellent condition) locally. What is a reasonable price for this frame and doe anyone know about that model. I'm interested in building up the frame this summer with campy components. I have a nice set of velomax orion II wheels. Thanks!!!
Joe


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well it is my understanding that the Dedaichi (sp) Zero Uno tube set (used on the Corsa 0.1) is designed for bigger/stronger riders. I ride one of these (I am 230 lbs) and find it to be a great bike. A little stiffer and haevier than my Specialized Roubaix but just as forgiving in terms of ride.

The retail on the Corsa 0.1 was like $899 and that's about what mine cost NOS. Maybe you can find one still in a shop.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*[email protected]!*

That's beautiful! Where did you find it?!?!?!


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

OperaLover said:


> That's beautiful! Where did you find it?!?!?!


Hanging on the wall at a LBS near the UT campus in Austin (forget the name). Here is a HORRID photo of the complete bike. The bars need to go lower and I need to work on my lighting skills for photo shoots.


----------

